# [EVDL] Zilla dash for Android?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We are currently working on a product called EVView which will work on any Android device that supports HTML5 and Javascript as well as the iPhone and iPad. The system links up via Wifi to these devices and will display a full set of gauges for both the motor controller and BMS system. Since my car has a Zilla controller in it, that will be the first controller it supports. I currently have it working in beta with the Zilla and Vintage Voltages BMS system ,which will soon also be available, in my EV GT-40. Stay tuned for more announcements early next year. 

Andrew McClary
www.evmania.com

G'day All

Zbig is getting close to having his 1993 Ford Capri done, we got the 
Zilla 'woken up' on the weekend. I showed Zbig a variant of a Zilla 
dash program, one that is for windows and he likes it, but would like 
to know if anyone has written one for the Android operating system?

He has a small tablet PC running Android available, that is supposed 
to run from 12VDC (his son has it at present, but isn't using it).

If there is such a thing, we would like to hear about it.

Thanks

Regards

[Technik] James

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111212/540edac1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

